# Jocko/Tonka and Zebo/Halls rollin in the snow



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

*Post a video of your stock...*






My apologies; taken with cellphone camera...


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

nice vid and dogs


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

sweet video, they are so frisky when it gets cold out!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks for the props :cheers: !! Will post more,using a better camera; with more interesting feats soon......upruns:


----------

